# AVH-P4200DVD ipod video not quite working



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

I installed the AVH-P4200DVD a few weeks ago, and I really like it. The other night I tried to play a video from my ipod (5th gen video), and got less than stellar results. I have a generic version of the IU-200V cable (the combined mini jack and ipod/iphone usb cable), and everything else works great (both ipod and iphone play audio correctly). 

When I try to play the video from my ipod, I get crappy sound with a bad hum in the left speaker, and no video...just a black screen. I believe the video format is m4v. TV out is set to NTSC.

Anyone get this to work?


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Just got my 4200 and I'm interested in what you find out. Before I spend the money and time to build a custom dock for my iphone, just to get crappy video and fuzzy album art, I'll stick with the nano in the glovebox.
Brian


----------



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmm. Ive read others having problems with the $20 knockoff pioneer ipod cable as well. I went with the CD-IU200V itself (got mine from Sonic for $39) and works perfect. Running off an ipod classic, and the music, video, and album artwork all look-sound etc fantastic.


----------



## KP Texan (Oct 26, 2009)

Let me see if I can remember this:

On my AVH-P4100DVD I had to go to OFF and the go to a menu that says something like INITIAL SETTINGS, and the for video 1 you have to select iPod. Once you do that, you also have to make sure that no background selected during iPod video mode. This may sound a bit confusing but this is what I had to do to get mine working.

-Wes


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmm, with the source OFF, when I press and hold MENU, all I get is setting for the display (color, temperature, brightness, etc.).


----------



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

Qyota said:


> Hmm, with the source OFF, when I press and hold MENU, all I get is setting for the display (color, temperature, brightness, etc.).


I think you meant to post that here...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/product-selection-comparisons/75890-pioneer-avh-p4200dvd-4100dvd-3.html

Also, are you running a bypass? Seems those having the problem are running the video bypass. The resolution was to just hold menu while the source is on instead of off.


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope, I meant to post in this thread. Both threads apply, though.

Yes, I'm running a manual switch bypass (no relay). I removed the HU yesterday to check the USB and AUX connections, and all was good. I re-installed it, and now I don't even get the soundtrack like I used to. I still get a blank screen and that weird left-channel buzz, though. 

I don't think the same "initial settings" menu exists on this unit...at least I haven't found such a thing.


----------



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

Qyota said:


> Nope, I meant to post in this thread. Both threads apply, though.
> 
> Yes, I'm running a manual switch bypass (no relay). I removed the HU yesterday to check the USB and AUX connections, and all was good. I re-installed it, and now I don't even get the soundtrack like I used to. I still get a blank screen and that weird left-channel buzz, though.
> 
> I don't think the same "initial settings" menu exists on this unit...at least I haven't found such a thing.


gotcha. I figured you meant for the other thread since we werent talking at all about menus on this one.


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

If you read post #4, my response (post #5) makes perfect sense. 

Anyway, I'll try some different video files/formats to see if maybe that's the problem. Can't believe it could be the cable...but I guess it's possible.


----------



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

Bah...now IM the one getting my threads mixed lol!


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

Last night I tried an iphone video. It was a video podcast, but it ended up in the "Music Videos" section through the AVH. Anyway, the sound was MUCH better, but still no video. I'm beginning to think I got a dud...or it might be the generic cable.


----------



## KP Texan (Oct 26, 2009)

Are you positive that there is no background selected in iPod video mode? On my unit (P4100DVD) a background will not allow an iPod video to play for some reason.

-Wes


----------



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you mean that you have to set the units background to none?

My ipod video works with one of the default backgrounds.


----------



## KP Texan (Oct 26, 2009)

IrishPilot said:


> Do you mean that you have to set the units background to none?
> 
> My ipod video works with one of the default backgrounds.


Yeah, I guess they changed that on the 4200 then.

-Wes


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

I've removed all backgrounds...the problem remains. The guy I bought the cable from is sending me a new one...we'll see if that's the issue. 

And, from what I'm hearing, it sounds like the menus and options are quite different from the 4100 to the 4200...as I have no way of selecting different backgrounds for different sources.


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Bump....Just got mine installed and having the same problem. No video with a iphone or from my nano. Audio works fine, just getting a black screen during video playback. I am using the Pioneer CD-IU200V cable.


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

Huh, glad to see I'm not the only one. But, it IS working for some people...which makes this harder to diagnose. BKH - are you using the "genuine" Pioneer brand cable?


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep, the genuine 40 dollar rip off that is supposed to be needed for video. Very frustrating......


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

I just received a "new" cable from the guy I bought the original one from (ebay...$20). I just need some time to install it to see if that's the problem. I'm not holding my breath, though...


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Any luck yet?


----------



## KP Texan (Oct 26, 2009)

You've probably already checked it but just wanted to throw it out there:

Last night I pulled my AVH-P4100DVD out of my dash to fix some of the wiring (the CD-iu200v cable was causing interference with my backup cam due to the way it was oriented). I put everything back together, put it back in the dash, and started tweaking the settings. I figured out that iPod video wasn't working (sound but no video) and played around with it for about an hour, trying various iPod models among other things. At the peak of my frustration, I decided to rip it back out of the dash and recheck the wiring. Come to find out, I had plugged the CD-iu200V's 3.5mm plug into the optical out rather than the video in. It was an accident but very easy to do.

-Wes


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, KP, but I'm 99.9% sure I checked that as well. But, I'll check again when I install that new cable. Which, BTW, I should be able to do tonight. Just been too damn busy!


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

KP Texan said:


> You've probably already checked it but just wanted to throw it out there:
> 
> Last night I pulled my AVH-P4100DVD out of my dash to fix some of the wiring (the CD-iu200v cable was causing interference with my backup cam due to the way it was oriented). I put everything back together, put it back in the dash, and started tweaking the settings. I figured out that iPod video wasn't working (sound but no video) and played around with it for about an hour, trying various iPod models among other things. At the peak of my frustration, I decided to rip it back out of the dash and recheck the wiring. Come to find out, I had plugged the CD-iu200V's 3.5mm plug into the optical out rather than the video in. It was an accident but very easy to do.
> 
> -Wes


You know that is a very good possibility. I'm taking it out this week to finish the rest of my install and work on making the POS Metra kit fit a little better. I'll be sure and check it then. 
Thanks!


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

KP Texan said:


> You've probably already checked it but just wanted to throw it out there:
> 
> Last night I pulled my AVH-P4100DVD out of my dash to fix some of the wiring (the CD-iu200v cable was causing interference with my backup cam due to the way it was oriented). I put everything back together, put it back in the dash, and started tweaking the settings. I figured out that iPod video wasn't working (sound but no video) and played around with it for about an hour, trying various iPod models among other things. At the peak of my frustration, I decided to rip it back out of the dash and recheck the wiring. Come to find out, I had plugged the CD-iu200V's 3.5mm plug into the optical out rather than the video in. It was an accident but very easy to do.
> 
> -Wes


I owe you a beer. That was it. Working like a champ now! I just overlooked it during the install.
Thanks again!!


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

Really? Hmm. I checked mine last night and it was plugged into the USB and AUX inputs, just like it was supposed to be. 

Anyway, I replaced the cable with the "new" generic one, and it WORKS! Can't believe it was the cable...or at least it appears that it was the cable. 

Looks like we're both on our way now, BKH!


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Good deal!


----------



## KP Texan (Oct 26, 2009)

BKH said:


> I owe you a beer. That was it. Working like a champ now! I just overlooked it during the install.
> Thanks again!!


Glad you got it working! After receiving so much help on here it was finally good to be able to give some back. Looks like about everyone in this thread is squared away now with their iPod video functionality!

-Wes


----------



## pikkashoe (Apr 21, 2010)

I have this same radio and just finished installing it this evening.

I also have the same issue, just a black screen when I select an Ipod movie. I checked the settings on the ipod, using either ntsc or pal, i get nothing. I have it set to tv out = yes.

Now, I am only using the apple ipod cable, which is a usb to ipod connector. 
Do you really need the pioneer cable. I dont see why the usb and audio jack are required for video playback?

Any ideas, or do you have to get the $50 rip off pioneer cable?
I have the relay bypass set up and it works fine with dvd's

Appreciate any help.


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, you need the cable...but not the $40 Pioneer cable. I bought a generic version of that cable for $20 on ebay. The first one didn't work, however. The seller did send me another for free...and that one worked.


----------



## pikkashoe (Apr 21, 2010)

qyota, can you post the link to the cable you got on ebay.
I appreciate your help.


----------



## pikkashoe (Apr 21, 2010)

Also anyone know if there is a difference between the Pioneer CD-IU50V and the Pioneer CD-IU200V cable?


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

IPOD TO PIONEER AVH-P4100DVD FULLSPEED CABLE CD-IU200V - eBay (item 220578380493 end time Apr-23-10 20:12:33 PDT)

This is the seller I bought from. He was very responsive to my request for help (when the first cable didn't work). He sent another out right away with no charge to me. I still don't know why the first one didn't work...


----------



## pikkashoe (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks qyota.

I just ordered it from the link you gave me. Thanks a million.


----------



## pikkashoe (Apr 21, 2010)

qyota, have you tried loading pics on an SD Card, then try to view them as a slide show while listening to an IPOD. My wont work. It doesnt give me an option to select the SD card when i hit the little camera icon on the right side of the screen.


----------



## pikkashoe (Apr 21, 2010)

Also tonight I noticed on a dvd I burned, that the mouth and voice was way off sync. It only did it on the dvd I burned. On another dvd, thats not burned it works fine.

I checked the burned dvd on my ps3, and it plays fine there too. Any idea what I can do to fix it?


----------

